# Explain Timothee Chalamet



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks legit 4 psl no higher in these videos 




Transforms into chad for photos:










Hair is everything or what


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

You're delusional if you think he's 4 psl lol


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> You're delusional if you think he's 4 psl lol


Go fuck yourself 

He looks nothing special in the videos without status halo


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> You're delusional if you think he's 4 psl lol


By the way you didn't even have time to watch the videos


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Sep 12, 2020)

only appeals to 12 yo girls btw


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 12, 2020)

yeah you post videos from 10 years ago when was a highschooler twink

even just a few years ago when he was in this pederasty movie he was still young





Your browser is not able to display this video.





twinks = become chad as they age



> hair is everything or what



cringe at this low IQ


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Sep 12, 2020)

he's around 5psl imo. Attractive but nothing special.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> yeah you post videos from 10 years ago when was a highschooler twink
> 
> even just a few years ago when he was in this pederasty movie he was still young
> 
> ...


Explain what aspects of his face changed then retard

Why does it matter if the videos are old if his facial structure is the same 

He had same jaw in video 

The only difference is hair you daft cunt


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Go fuck yourself
> 
> He looks nothing special in the videos without status halo


You're an idiot, He obviously looks good, i could see him being one of the most popular kids in school on his looks alone, He has that unique look that appeals to most jb girls, stop coping you retard.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> You're an idiot, He obviously looks good, i could see him being one of the most popular kids in school on his looks alone, He has that unique look that appeals to most jb girls, stop coping you retard.


What subhuman school did you go to 

Either that or you're falling for status halo like a retard


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

LILMAXILLA said:


> he's around 5psl imo. Attractive but nothing special.


All the girls on instagram want to suck his dick, so I guess only PSL autists think he's nothing special lol


----------



## Lux (Sep 12, 2020)

looked like a god in this trailer


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> What subhuman school did you go to
> 
> Either that or you're falling for status halo like a retard


"muh halo" You're deluded, keep studying maxillas all day, JB's like him and thats all that matters


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> All the girls on instagram want to suck his dick, so I guess only PSL autists think he's nothing special lol



He's charismatic and a good actor that's why.


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

LILMAXILLA said:


> He's charismatic and a good actor that's why.


"charismatic and a good actor" You're trolling right.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Sep 12, 2020)

His eye area is pathetic


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> "muh halo" You're deluded, keep studying maxillas all day, JB's like him and thats all that matters


You're such a fucking retard 

For one, I said he looked like a chad in pictures

Secondly, status halo is legit as fuck, thafs established, so just having jbs like him is not enough to say he is 6 psl or whatever


----------



## recessed (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Looks legit 4 psl no higher in these videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fame


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

LILMAXILLA said:


> He's charismatic and a good actor that's why.


Don't get me wrong, I dont think he's like Hernan Drago or something, but when i see him I can easily tell why girls like him, and if you can't see it you're just deluding yourself tbh


----------



## Nisse (Sep 12, 2020)

Unconventionally attractive like Cillian Murphy


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

even below

does he mog toth? nah


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> You're such a fucking retard
> 
> For one, I said he looked like a chad in pictures
> 
> Secondly, status halo is legit as fuck, thafs established, so just having jbs like him is not enough to say he is 6 psl or whatever


He looks good in videos too dumbfuck. Theres a reason girls are on his dick, it's not just halo, it's his looks, Keep COPING for me.


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 12, 2020)

He's 5.5psl he has a jaw mogs 99% of people and sold facial Harmony with blue eyes and long eyelashes plus he's white so jbw. but you are delusional if you think he's any higher since his facial features aren't anything noteworthy at all.


----------



## rakeeshpatel69xxx (Sep 12, 2020)

*BANGER*


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

Jfl at all the status/fame copers. _No status for your face_

You don't see JB's thirsting for 4 PSL actors, do you?


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> He's 5.5psl he has a jaw mogs 99% of people and sold facial Harmony with blue eyes and long eyelashes plus he's white so jbw. but you are delusional if you think he's any higher since his facial features aren't anything noteworthy at all.


Exactly Lmfao


----------



## rakeeshpatel69xxx (Sep 12, 2020)

*HE IS HALF FRENCH HALF JEWISH, ITS SO FUCKING OVER *


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> "charismatic and a good actor" You're trolling right.



He has 1 hour on screen to make girls fall in love with him. And millions of dollars in budget, whole crews of professionals working to make him as dreamy as possible. That's why so many girls will worship him. Not just because of his facial aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 12, 2020)

Jaw and collagen everything else average


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Unconventionally attractive like Cillian Murphy



Cillian Murphy isn't unconventionally attractive lmfao. Not having hunter eyes /= over. He is conventionally gl


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Explain what aspects of his face changed then retard
> 
> Why does it matter if the videos are old if his facial structure is the same
> 
> ...








_*He looks obviously different from when he was younger you blind dog






perhaps some of the acid I threw on your whore mother got into your eyes when she came to my house crying with a baby telling me to take responsibility*_


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

LILMAXILLA said:


> He has 1 hour on screen to make girls fall in love with him. And millions of dollars in budget, whole crews of people working to make him as dreamy as possible. That's why so many girls will worship him. Not just because of his facial aesthetics.


"Not just because of his facial aesthetics." His face is 90% of it you stupid fucking greycel.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Jfl at all the status/fame copers. _No status for your face_
> 
> You don't see JB's thirsting for 4 PSL actors, do you?


with your logic, this guy is more handsome than chico, because he is more famous


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Jfl at all the status/fame copers. _No status for your face_
> 
> You don't see JB's thirsting for 4 PSL actors, do you?



Yes bro I am coping 🤡

No not for literally 4 psl actors

But if you're even a bit above average girls go for you with status halo with applies to timothee

How come you analyze other people's face like an autist but timothee just gets a pass?

Girls fangirl over this guy too


----------



## Nisse (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Cillian Murphy isn't unconventionally attractive lmfao. Not having hunter eyes /= over. He is conventionally gl


He has a very feminine eye area which is most of the time a death sentence


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> View attachment 663403
> 
> 
> _*He looks obviously different from when he was younger you blind dog
> ...


If his face changed, explain what changed

He has the same jaw and eye area in the videos 

Just longer hair now 

Keep writing essays to


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> "Not just because of his facial aesthetics." His face is 90% you stupid fucking greycel.



You admitted yourself that hernan drago mogs him. If his face is 90% then why does hernan drago not have atleast 90% of Tim's fans.


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

LILMAXILLA said:


> You admitted yourself that hernan drago mogs him. If his face is 90% then why does hernan drago not have atleast 90% of Tim's fans.


Girls are more attracted to pretty boys in this generation.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

Newone said:


> with your logic, this guy is more handsome than chico, because he is more famous



_When did I say that your fame = your looks level idiot

It's just that girls don't fawn over actors if they aren't gl._


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> If his face changed, explain what changed
> 
> He has the same jaw and eye area in the videos
> 
> ...








*Everything changed, he got older and lost collagen. Do you really think people stay 18-year old twinks with soft luscious skin forever? *


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> *Everything changed, he got older and lost collagen. Do you really think people stay 18-year old twinks with soft luscious skin forever? *


"Everything changed"

his jaw is literally the same you fucking moron. So his eye area. All you've said is he lost Collagen and now he looks better?


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 12, 2020)

He looks good tbh. He was much younger in those videos. Solid Chadlite (which is good enough for JBs).




Although most of the females who have said that they like him are not Stacy. Only Stacylite at best.


----------



## rakeeshpatel69xxx (Sep 12, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/alain-delon-mogged-by-a-romantic-man-like-me.204147/


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Yes bro I am coping 🤡
> 
> No not for literally 4 psl actors
> 
> ...




Even being above average isn't enough for girls to fawn over you. This guy is above average, but girls aren't putting posters up of him jfl






Also wdym by overanalysis, I think Timothee is objectively 6+ PSL


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> He looks good tbh. He was much younger in those videos. Solid Chadlite (which is good enough for JBs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is the same except for his hair in those videos, like he had that sharp jaw back then too 

Which is my point


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 12, 2020)

LILMAXILLA said:


> You admitted yourself that hernan drago mogs him. If his face is 90% then why does hernan drago not have atleast 90% of Tim's fans.


Simply because Hernan Drago was born in Argentine and only started modeling in his mid 20s (around 25 years old) because he was fat for most of his youth. He is still extremely popular in South America. If he were born in the U.S then you can bet he would have been extremely famous Hollywood actor.


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

Nisse said:


> He has a very feminine eye area which is most of the time a death sentence



Nothing by itself is a death sentence (other than midface maybe). His features/bones more than compensate for his eye are


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Even being above average isn't enough for girls to fawn over you. This guy is above average, but girls aren't putting posters up of him jfl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of reasoning is that? That dude isn't a teenage star acting in teenage roles 

timothee is not objectively 6+ psl


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> What kind of reasoning is that? That dude isn't a teenage star acting in teenage roles
> 
> timothee is not objectively 6+ psl



OK but there are other above average teenage actors that don't get nearly enough attention as Chalamet. He's 6+ psl


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> _muh jaw! jaw is the only thing that makes a man attractive JAW JAWJAW_


_*It's called AGING.*_
*








Puberty does not stop until 25, gandy looked 10x better in his late 20's compared to when he was a 20 year old twink*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Nothing by itself is a death sentence (other than midface maybe). His features/bones more than compensate for his eye are


*tbh foids prefer his eyes over hunter but nonetheless timothy is a faggot twink*


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> _*It's called AGING.*_
> *
> View attachment 663424
> View attachment 663426
> ...


*You are so stupid 

Yes, aging helps but you can pinpoint what happened with age 

For example with gandy his jaw width grew 

That's not the case with timothee *


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 12, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> He looks good tbh. He was much younger in those videos. Solid Chadlite (which is good enough for JBs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he gets many stacies also


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 12, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> looked like a god in this trailer



I’m laughing hard bcz his charisma is like -5000000, utter subhuman framecel manlet should not have roles in movie like this


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *You are so stupid
> 
> Yes, aging helps but you can pinpoint what happened with age
> 
> ...


_*I did not read this, do not ever respond to my posts within 30 seconds again you needy desperate dog.*_


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> _*I did not read this, do not ever respond to my posts within 30 seconds again you needy desperate dog.*_


I apologize for typing 1000x faster than you can process information

Unfortunately there's not much I can do for your iq


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I’m laughing hard bcz his charisma is like -5000000, utter subhuman framecel manlet should not have roles in movie like this


His face appeals to ppl thats why.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> His face appeals to ppl thats why.


Who care about his face he’s still a little bitch who should not play high t roles in war movies


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I’m laughing hard bcz his charisma is like -5000000, utter subhuman framecel manlet should not have roles in movie like this



Because he's a talented actor jfl. Have you seen any of his movies?


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Who care about his face he’s still a little bitch who should not play high t roles in war movies


"Who care about his face" all the females do son


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> OK but there are other above average teenage actors that don't get nearly enough attention as Chalamet. He's 6+ psl


6 psl = chad tier 
Timothee is not 6 psl lol, and don't accuse me of Cherrypicking because there are just as many of these pictures as there are good ones 

In fact there are some he literally posts on his instagram


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> 6 psl = chad tier
> Timothee is not 6 psl lol, and don't accuse me of Cherrypicking because there are just as many of these pictures as there are good ones
> 
> In fact there are some he literally posts on his instagram
> ...



He's 6 psl, nothing you say will ever change my mind. Keep coping and stay mad for me. Your opinion on his face doesn't matter. All the JBs will still suck his cock.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> He's 6 psl, nothing you say will ever change my mind. Keep coping and stay mad for me. Your opinion on his face doesn't matter. All the JBs will still suck his cock.


I mean your opinion is largely irrelevant because you're being obtuse in spite of the evidence 

I couldn't care less what you think, you had an opinion when you came into this thread and youre sticking with it no matter what, your contribution is meaningless


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I mean your opinion is largely irrelevant because you're being obtuse in spite of the evidence
> 
> I could care less what you think, you had an opinion when you came into this thread and youre sticking with it no matter what, your contribution is meaningless


The evidence is all over instagram, social media, not autistic sites like looksmax.me. You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> The evidence is all over instagram, social media, not autistic sites like looksmax.me. You're a fucking idiot.


Then get off looksmax.me faggot 

You don't get to change the standards because of status halo 

Many actors like him are more famous than models like sean o pry 

That doesn't mean theyre better looking 

You've been here for a few months now, how do you not understand this basic shit?


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Then get off looksmax.me faggot
> 
> You don't get to change the standards because of status halo
> 
> ...


"change the standards" These are your autistic PSL standards buddy. The majority in this thread don't agree with you. Stay mad for me fucking retard.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 12, 2020)

he doesnt look insane but he looks better than average male even in motion


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Because he's a talented actor jfl. Have you seen any of his movies?


*BHAI HE IS AN UTTER FAGGOT WHO PARTICIPATED IN A GAY ASS MOVIE*


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> 6 psl = chad tier
> Timothee is not 6 psl lol, and don't accuse me of Cherrypicking because there are just as many of these pictures as there are good ones
> 
> In fact there are some he literally posts on his instagram
> ...




Then what would you rate him? I seriously don't think he's 5 PSL (80th percentile) or even 5.5 PSL, that would suggest that 1/5 guys mog him. 

You can't look good in all pics, and he looks good in these candids


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Then what would you rate him? I seriously don't think he's 5 PSL (80th percentile) or even 5.5 PSL, that would suggest that 1/5 guys mog him.
> 
> You can't look good in all pics, and he looks good in these candids


I am aggregating how he looks in motion and in photos and not just using his best

Overall between 5 and 5.5 psl


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> "change the standards" These are your autistic PSL standards buddy. The majority in this thread don't agree with you. Stay mad for me fucking retard.


Anyone that says he is 6 psl has fundamental misunderstanding of psl 

6 psl = top 1/2 percent 

Check out other threads of people getting rated 6 psl you will see they look better 

Unless people rating them are retarded


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I am aggregating how he looks in motion and in photos and not just using his best
> 
> Overall between 5 and 5.5 psl



He looks significantly better in motion bro, his lower third becomes much more apparent. If you take this into account he is 6 psl imo


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Anyone that says he is 6 psl has fundamental misunderstanding of psl
> 
> 6 psl = top 1/2 percent
> 
> ...



6 PSL isn't top .5% wtf, its top 10 I'm fairly sure


----------



## Deleted member 9389 (Sep 12, 2020)

He has that pretty boy halo ! That’s the only reason in my opinion along with his status.
I think Timothee is the ultimate Pretty boy.


abmonger said:


> Looks legit 4 psl no higher in these videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> 6 PSL isn't top .5% wtf, its top 10 I'm fairly sure


I said top 1-2 percent not .5 percent 

6 psl should not be top 10 percent 

Think about it rationally

Are 10 percent of males chads, thats way too much 

So im pretty sure that's now how psl works 

Now if you want to argue timothee is top 10 percent in best pictures fine but I don't think he's chad

Maybe you think he is 6 psl cause you underestimated how rare 6 psl is


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I said top 1-2 percent not .5 percent
> 
> 6 psl should not be top 10 percent
> 
> ...



Ok, but I can assure you he is not 5-5.5 PSL. That would mean that one in 1/5 to 1/8 people mog him, which I highly doubt


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Ok, but I can assure you he is not 5-5.5 PSL. That would mean that one in 1/5 to 1/8 people mog him, which I highly doubt


5.5 psl is rarer than that


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

What would you rate this guy @TheCopefulCurry


----------



## Copeful (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> View attachment 663511
> 
> What would you rate this guy @TheCopefulCurry



5.5-6


----------



## rakeeshpatel69xxx (Sep 12, 2020)

*twink/10, tiktok halo, chadlite at best, invisble to robust women
*


----------



## EndlessDreamz (Sep 12, 2020)

The dude's easily top 1% imo. I don't ever really see jaws/cheekbones like his irl. His eye area is feminine yes, but that probably adds to his looks because it balances his masculine jaw. His nose is also top tier


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 12, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Jfl at all the status/fame copers. _No status for your face_
> 
> You don't see JB's thirsting for 4 PSL actors, do you?


This


----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Overall between 5 and 5.5 psl


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Hozay (Sep 12, 2020)

Bruh 


abmonger said:


> View attachment 664339


Bruh I agree with most of the things you say, but Timothy is 6psl. Be real


----------



## NVRH (Sep 12, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Bruh
> 
> Bruh I agree with most of the things you say, but Timothy is 6psl. Be real



JFL Thimothée Chalamet 6 PSL

Is this fkin Reddit here ?

YOU RLY THINK HE WOULD BE RATED 6 IN THE RATING SECTION ?

**According to looksmax.me psl experts, Thimothée Chalamet is very high T, look at this chin**


----------



## NVRH (Sep 12, 2020)

Plz do never forget most of this people are professional fraudmaxxers. They're literally *paid for it.*

Just google "_your favorite stacy_ + paparazzi" and you'll most likely find her displaying some silly ass with stretch marks along with protruding belly on the beach.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 12, 2020)

>Good hair halo
>Collagen halo
>Eye color halo
>Great front profile (with only two PSL falios: UEE and asymmetry, both of them are proven to be useless copes if rest of your face has good features)

What's there not to understand? He's easily 6 PSL aka pretty boy tier.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 12, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> View attachment 664452
> 
> >Good hair halo
> >Collagen halo
> ...


first of all I think the original point of thread went astray

I agree he looks good with hair but my point is he looked pretty average with short hair if you're being objective

second I don't think he would be rated 6 psl without status halo on this forum


----------



## rakeeshpatel69xxx (Sep 12, 2020)

*another mogging thread coming from me, this twink won't escape!*


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 12, 2020)

abmonger said:


> second I don't think he would be rated 6 psl without status halo on this forum


True. Reaction of normies has often had an influence in PSL's understanding of aesthetics.


----------

